# Pup living arrangment



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

[attachment=15504:attachment]I was sending this picture to someone who is interested in one of my pups in the future, and thought I might post it to the site to show a living situation a breeder might place pups in. This picture was taken of pups in my sunroom last winter. I go throught this room anytime I go from the den to the kitchen, so I am always tempted to stop and play.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That looks great Faye, we have a similar set up here for Koko, except he is in our lounge room in his e-pen so that he has us around all the time till we go to bed. We let him out to play at least 4 times through the day and once in the evening while we are watching the tv, then when he is tired he goes off to his bed and sleeps all night.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Faye,

It's nice you can share that with people that are interested in your puppies. Sunroom? Sounds NICE!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Thanks for the photo, Faye. I had a similar set up in my house with Audrey's puppies. No sunroom though, that would have been great! Anyone thinking of breeding should be ready to change things around cause those puppies have gotta come first! And though it is tons of work, nothing equals watching those babies grow and develop - AWESOME!!!*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that looks cozy and nice for the pups! [attachment=15536:attachment]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh my!! I would not only stop to play, I'd crawl in with them. Looks very comfy and cozy


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Faye


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> [attachment=15504:attachment]I was sending this picture to someone who is interested in one of my pups in the future, and thought I might post it to the site to show a living situation a breeder might place pups in. This picture was taken of pups in my sunroom last winter. I go throught this room anytime I go from the den to the kitchen, so I am always tempted to stop and play.[/B]




Looks so warm and cozy- I bet they love to bask in the sun! Just out of curiousity, how far in advance do you make contact with future families of your pups? How far in advance do you think is too early for potential owners to contact you?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=281037
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comments on my puppy situation. I'll be using it again within the next few months as I will have little ones on the way (in addition to the three boys who are one week old). It's going to get busy around here, starting in about four weeks. 
As for the time frame, I've had people on my waiting list for months before. Two of the three boys from the ones I have now are from people who contacted me two or three months ago. One person knows the pups are here, and I will contact the other one in a couple days. I also have a couple people waiting for show pups, and one of these little boys might work, but only time will tell for that. One is waiting for a show girl from a pup in the future.
I like to get to know the people who will get my babies. Now that my two legged children are grown, these are my special children. I plan my work and my life around them. In fact, for the past two days, I've cut my work day short just to get home to them. If I don't think I will have a pup available for someone, I will make a referral to someone I respect who has pups. These people will, in turn, do the same for me. For instance, I told Stacy about Dian, and Dian sent the person to me who is getting the little girl for junior handling because she has no pups now. I would also not hesitate to refer to Julie (Dian's sister at Sandstone Maltese) or to Tina (a member of our list). I have had emails from two list members today about breeders, and in one I had no problem recommending Ta Jon. So, just because someone contacts me, it doesn't mean that I will have a pup for them. I will try to make a referral to a reputable breeder who might have pups.


----------

